

Text from Wikipedia good enough for Oxford University Press to claim as own - okasaki
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia_Signpost/2015-02-25/Op-ed

======
wodenokoto
Does that mean I can legally make digital copies of the infringing book?

